# Problem after upgrading to Rancilio. Silvia wand for Gaggia Classic



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

please tell me your advice

Frothing milk with GaggiaClassic stock wand steam, the milk stretch to double volume. Even though it not hot enough, I have to stop steaming.

- Tesco Pure filtered Whole milk was used

- normal coffe cup was used to steam ( not stainless steel pitcher)

After changing to Silvia wand, the milk get hot quickly, the sound is very noisy loud. However, there is no foam at all. Keeping steaming for a while, the milk get very hot over 60C, but no foam appear at all

- Craven dale filtered whole milk was used ( because of running out of Tesco milk)

- normal coffe cup was used to steam ( not stainless steel pitcher)

Is there anybody suffer the same problem?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

You must be getting something slightly wrong. how much milk are you attempting to steam? your focus right at the start after purging the wand and plunging the wand deep into the milk and turning on, is to stretch the milk first, draw the wand up towards the surface until you can hear a genle tsssst tssssst tssssst sound, this is stretching, and should only take around 5 to 10 seconds, next youplunge the wand and create the swirl (incorporating) until the milk gets to the correct temp.

or try looking at this


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Hi

Thanks for your link

I pour not much milk into the cup ( around 120ml because I want just a small cup of coffee) that is why I think milk get hot very quick.

I position the head of steam wand not deep into the milk, just half head like in the video you link. I immediately heard very Loud Ss , chss sound ( but The sound should be heard after few second)

i will get home this afternoon and try again. Should I place the wand deep into the milk first? Then move up gradually ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just purge the wand then place the wand just under the surface, the issue with steaming small amounts of milk is that you have to do everything quicker which will take practice.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks

However, it never happen when using the stock wand for a small amount of milk.

The Silvia wand seems too powerful.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you can never have too much power you just have to learn how to tame it. the stock gaggia wand produces way to much foam.


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

A thought here, was you using the urggh dreaded Panarello steam wand that comes standard on Gaggias as that might explain this.

Ian


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> the stock gaggia wand produces way to much foam.


Exactly,with the stock Gaggia, the milk get more than double in volume with too much foam even though the temperature not get hot enough ( May be I need practise more)


----------



## jcheung (Mar 11, 2014)

Try practicing using more milk as the milk will take longer to heat, giving you more time.

Once you get the feel for it, it'll be easier to re-adjust for smaller amounts of milk.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

As I mentioned in a previous post, it is a steep learning curve. Once you have the basic idea then it will become like second nature. I watched loads of youtube in order to get the idea.

Firstly switch on the steam button and leave it to build-up. Some people suggest leaving it even after the steam light has come on, but I have started steaming pretty much the moment they light comes on without any problem.

Purge the wand then turn off the steam whilst you put the nozzle of the wand in the milk (just so the nozzle is submerged in the milk, but no more). Turn on the steam and immediately lower the milk jug so the nozzle breaks the surface of the milk for a split second and starts to create bubbles then lower the nozzle back into the milk so that it is just under the surface. While doing this keep the nozzle at one side of the jug, so it starts to create a whirlpool effect and starts to swirl the milk. If you are doing it correctly you will hear a chirping sound and the large bubbles that you initially created will be drawn to the steam nozzle and sucked into the milk. While doing this, keep a hand at the bottom of the jug to feel the temparature. When all the large bubbles have been sucked into the milk and there are no more visible signs of bubbles you can then move the steam nozzle further into the milk to distribute it. better around the jug. Once you feel the jug is getting too hot to touch, turn off the steam (very important to turn off the steam before lifting the nozzle out of the jug otherwise you will fire large bubbles back into the milk again). All of this happens within a very short space of time, so you need your wits about you as you are concentrating on several things at once. As you hone your skills it will become like second nature.Finally wipe the steam nozzle with a damp cloth to remove any milk residue and give it a purge to get rid of any milk trapped inside the steam arm. Take the jug of steamed milk and give it a swirl around and if you have done it right the top of the milk will resemble wet gloss paint if you have done it right. And don't for get to give the jug a gentle tap on the worktop to free any remaining bubbles if there are any left.

I changed my wand a few weeks ago and so far the result have been mixed. Sometimes the milk comes out absolutely beautiful. Thick, lush and silky and on the odd occasion where I have made a slight error with getting air into the milk at the beginning of the process. I am still learning myself, but having made fantastic milk I know how to get it now. Just going to keep practicing.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

M4lcs67, Jcheung, Ian

Thank you very much for your advice.

Do you have any idea how much I will turn the steam : 1 round? Half round? Or full anti clock wise?


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I personally just turn it about half a turn. That is more than sufficient and makes it easier to turn off as well. There is no point in making work for yourself. I cannot believe I carried on with the rubbish paranello frother for so long. Thank goodness I made the switch to the Silvia. Once you have mastered it you'll never look back and you will get luscious, creamy, silky, beautifully steamed milk.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Doubling the volume of milk seems a lot. Must be loan a bubble bath


----------



## emin-j (Dec 10, 2011)

Buy yourself a stainless steel jug, put no more than 1/3 cold milk in it then put the jug in the fridge (the longer you keep it in the fridge the better) having cold milk and a cold jug to keep it cold will give you more time to create your micro foam milk before it gets too hot.


----------



## NeilR (Oct 1, 2013)

Jumping over from my similar query to the OP, thanks again Malc for your detailed response and to Coffeechap for posting the video link.

I'm pleased to say that I seem to be making progress. I still have some way to go but the consistency of the milk is so much better. I'm practising making babyccinos for my 18 month old.


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am currently making babyccinos in my medium cups and the milk I am currently getting is out of this world. I am really making progress with it. And the small cappuccinos are a nice size. Great little drink that really hits the spot.

I had a stroke a few years ago and as a result I guess I have got a bit ocd. Not in a bad way, but when it comes to doing something these days I have to get it bang on. And this has spilled over into my coffee making. After countless hours experimenting I am getting close to the holy grail.


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

I would not worry about the O. C .D. Malc I think it is a prerequisite for coffee making and this forum.


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

I think there is some thing wrong with the machine???

you turn on the steam switch, wait, and then the red light is on , ready for steaming. While the steam knob is still in "OFF"position, there is a bit steam coming out of the nozzle and some drop of water as well ( about 2 drop in 10 second)

Is it the norm?

Please note : when replacing to the Silvia wand, the pack come with : 1 black rubber ring and 1 washer. I did not use them at all. Just fit the wand into the machine and all done


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep. Don't worry about the little bit of dribbling. I had that from having my Gaggia from new. Don't overtighten the knob in order to completely stop it as there is a soft brass valve type device inside to switch off the steam and if you over tighten it you will damage it. I always have a small cup sat under the steam arm to catch any drops. Before you start steaming your milk make sure any water has been purged out of the wand before putting your milk jug in. Also good advice from emin-j. Stainless steel jug kept in the fridge along with the milk. Having it cold just gives you an extra few seconds grace to work the milk while steaming it.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Do you still have the other bits?


----------



## MattRobbo45 (Oct 3, 2012)

Great vid. Been playing all day trying to get it just right


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Just a quick question

When I got the Silvia steam wand, it came with 1 O-ring( or rubber washer - whatever you call), 1 washer

When I took the stock Gaggia wand out of the machine, there was nothing with it. No O-ring ( rubber washer), No metal washer at all

The Silvia washer did not fit with the Gaggia nut, so I throw it away.

my question is: Do I have to put the O-ring( rubber washer) into the Silvia wand before fitting it into the machine?

searching many threads about wand replace, I am clear about the O-ring. It seems difficult to force the steam wand with the O-ring on it.

please help


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

From memory the o ring might be inside the machine


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

jeebsy said:


> From memory the o ring might be inside the machine


Hi

you mean the O ring is already inside the machine, for that reason, when you take the Gaggia wand out, there is not thing coming with it? Is that true? so I do not need to use the O ring for the Rancilio Silvia wand when fitting???

Thanks


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Have a look but when I changed my wand I think the o ring stayed in the machine. I pulled it out with tweezers but if it is stuck inside you might be able to just put the new wand straight in


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

you mean the O ring ( part 49-50) is still stay inside the tube( the machine, the female nut ... What ever you call)

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?action=ezportal;sa=page;p=11

so I don't have to place the O ring on the head of the Silvia tube. Just fit the Silvia wand ?? Am I correct?

But looking at the thread at Step 12

http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?action=ezportal;sa=page;p=84


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Look to see if yours is inside the machine . If it didn't come out with the gaggia wand it's probably still in there


----------



## m4lcs67 (Mar 16, 2014)

If memory serves me you keep the o-ring inside. but the washer is not used. Without the o-ring water and steam would probably come out where the locknut is and you don't want that to happen.


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

JK009 said:


> you mean the O ring ( part 49-50) is still stay inside the tube( the machine, the female nut ... What ever you call)
> 
> http://www.gaggiausersgroup.com/index.php?action=ezportal;sa=page;p=11
> 
> ...


In a word yes


----------



## Burnzy (Apr 17, 2014)

I literally just done this mod, got my wand from happy donkey so its already modded...

Swapped it out with no hiccups... And seems to be working fine, the little rubber bung stayed in, so i just inserted the new wand without the new supplied one and its fine.... Purged a couple of cups through and then steamed some milk.... Still some work to do, but overall much more control... Chuffed i done it...


----------



## JK009 (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for all of the advice.

Now , the frothing milk result is much better.

I can't believe that I get a significantly good result just by changing from a tea mug to stainless steel Motta jug. However, the Motta 500ml jug cost me an arm and a leg! Not sure if I can get a good result when I buy a cheaper jug ( about £7-£10 ). If so , it can save my money

I remember that when frothing milk firstly in a tea mug, then in a 800ml-stainless-steel teapot ,the wand got so hot that it made residue bake and could not be cleaned easily. Even though The temperature reached 80-85c, the milk could not stretch at all and there was no foam at all. The noise was so loud like the sound of the electric jigsaw that could make the neighbour annoyed ( no matter where I positioned the steam head into the milk

again , I can't believe just a proper milk jug could change everything

Thanks again for all


----------

